# 7 series window glass



## fatbuddy (Oct 3, 2007)

I own a 2000 7 series with security window glass that has started to delaminate. One has already cracked on the inside . . . anyone have any thoughts . . . is this a warantee issue ?


----------



## malquist (Oct 6, 2008)

I too have a 2000 with security glass and mine is seperating BADLY. I went to the dealer and those morons (now they are), told me to use a C clamp and tighen the glass to re-compress the laminate...BAD Idea!! my rear window cracked on the driver side.. MAN I'M steamed. The dealer wants 1,600.00 just for each rear window and 1800.00 for the fronts each.

Have you located or do you know of an aftermarket source like a recycling yard that has these rare windows..

Thanks,
Mike
909-720-7947


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

The photos are not working for me, but in this thread, people seemed to be able to change the glass to the standard (less expensive) version: LINK: glass swap.



> Parts are pretty much the following-
> 
> 6 single pane sheets of e38 glass (front (x2), rear (x2), quarter glass (x2)
> single pane window guide rubbers
> ...


----------



## 1bad540 (Jan 21, 2006)

contact Bmw Na and send a complain?? They replace the 5 series clusters for safty reasons they should def do the window glass>>>


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I don't think that has worked for this issue, less a couple cases a long time ago.


----------



## KTKelly (Oct 1, 2008)

I had the glass replaced on my 98 740il about 2 years ago, when the car had just under 100K on it.

BMWNA offered 50% off the normal cost and the stealer gave me a reduced labor rate.

1 year later one of the new windows began delaminating and was replaced under warranty.

Now at about 2 years, another of the windows is just beginning to delaminate (I intend to persue having it replaced as well).


Had I known what a problem this would be, I would have opted to replace all the glass with the single pane stuff, as replaced windows can be had with ease.



FWIW:

I've seen a couple 740il listed on the various BMW forums for less the 2k. Might do to check the VIN numbers to see if these cars have the security glass option.....


----------



## darkknight1974 (Jan 20, 2008)

think scuba steve on ebay has a complete single pane kit...


----------

